# BTS 141 Erfahrung??



## lorenz2512 (4 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem FET BTS 141, soll fast unkaputtbar sein, bis jetzt hab ich das Ding noch nicht geschlachtet, eh ich mir jetzt einen größeren Posten zulege wollte ich mal horchen ob es negative Aspekte gibt.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Hubbl-e (20 Juli 2005)

Ist ein schöner FET zum schalten von Leistungen die son digitalausgang nit packt.
Glaube ich das Du den nicht kaputt kriegst, weil der hat ja gerade mal etwas über 4 Watt bei 12A.

mfg

Hubert


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
habe schon zugeschlagen, das Dingen ist wirklich fast unkaputtbar, ist wirklich mal was anständiges, bin nur durch zufall drauf gestoßen, kennst Du noch mehr solcher unkaputtbaren FEt's?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Hubbl-e (20 Juli 2005)

was hälst Du denn von denen:
gefunden unter:
http://www.digchip.com/members/part...61x1083962x&s_id_member=111423061112930122105


----------



## lorenz2512 (20 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, leider ist VDSmax 20V, aber die Dinger sind fix zu Fuß, damit kann man bestimmt gut einen 12V Motor mit choppern.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2005)

..ist leider nicht gesendet worden. Hatte noch geschrieben, dass die Dinger vieleicht den Kindern im Elektroauto Spass amchen - so beim Gas geben ....


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2005)

Servus lorenz,

schau doch mal bei Conrad, die haben auch recht gute.

vielleicht wären für für dein Einsatzziel Motorbrücken auch interressant??
(Motorsteuer IC's - schon komplett fertig intern verdrahtet)

MfG Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Unreal:nein war nicht als Motorsteuerung gedacht, sondern TTL auf 24V, oder SPS Ausgang mit etwas mehr Power.
Aber was anderes: hast du nicht ein paar gute Links zur Sps, versuche oben im Stammtisch ein paar gute Links zusammen zu tragen, und Du treibst dich doch ganz schön im Netz rum.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Unreal (22 Juli 2005)

Servus lorenz,

habs schon gelesen (super Idee von dir-und super Sammlung)
die meisten Links, die du aufgelistet hast, habe ich auch bei mir gespeichert.
(leider), sind sehr viele Überschneidungen.
Zum Bereic Sensoren würden mir spontan noch ein paar einfallen, gehört halt leider nicht zu SPS.

Mach weiter so, 
ist echt ein super Forum

MfG Unreal 

P.S.: iwenn du willst,  schicke ich dir mal ein paar Links


----------

